# devloping muscles can be frightening!!



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello all!

Just a quick update from me! I've shifted 13lbs in the last 5 weeks, which I am am really pleased with as I've eaten plenty of good nutritional foods and caused the calorie deficit by doing loads of cardio and keeping constantly active.

As the fat disapears I am seeing the results of the weight training I have been doing for the past 2 years, I didn't realise how much muscle I have because it has been covered in so much fat!! Seeing all the muscle and feeling it get harder is actually quite frightening!! Now comes the tough part of getting over the fear of suceeding and keep going. I always get anxious when I start to do to well, suceeding unsettles me, I quess I've always set my self up tp to fail. Now though with so much dedication and focus I am driving myself through and it is scarey!!! xx :shock:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Its common in all walks of life, the biggest cause of failure is the fear os success itself and the responsibility that it brings.

Keep it going Mel, your muscle should be like diamonds that you wear everyday, be proud of them and don't be afraid to show them off. Others may put you down for it, all it is is jealousy.

Some guys say they don't like muscular women, lets give a few examples, Anna Kournikova, The Williams sisters, Kelly Holmes, Elle McPherson, Fergie in the Black Eyed Peas, look at all the track and field women in the Commonwealth games, I love the bodies on the sprinters, pole vaulters, 400+800m runners, swimmers, etc.

I'd love to see some fat beer swilling tosser blow out Anna Kournikova! Even Jenna Jamieson hit the weights pretty hard.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Keep up the good work, 13lbs in 5 weeks is excellent be proud and show your muscles off


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

well if anyone interested, here is some pics I took today! Go to http://photos.yahoo.com/melodyprior


----------

